# مشاريع مصرية



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

مشروع الفخارى لعلاج الادمان:
بطريق الاسكندرية الصحراوى على مسطح ارض 1500 متر مربع.


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

مشروع نادى التطبيقين (سابا باشا) الاسكندرية:


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

مشروع فيلا سكنية - العبور:


----------



## معماري متواضع (13 مايو 2006)

المشاريع رائعه


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

تابع-فيلا سكنية - العبور:


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

اشكرك معمارى طموح ولكن هذه هى البداية فقط انتظر المزيد.


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

helwan tower:


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

تابع -مشروع helwan tower:


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

لازال هناك المزيد والافضل انتظرونى


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 مايو 2006)

مشكوره اخت ميرو على الموضوع ، و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## shrek (14 مايو 2006)

رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا وارجو ان تكون المشاريع مفيدة للجميع


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

تابع: مشاريع مصرية:
مشروع قرية متكاملة بالقطامية:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

تابع : مشروع قرية متكاملة بالقطامية:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

مشروع قرية سياحية - مطروح:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

تابع - مشروع قرية سياحية- مطروح:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

مشروع قرية سياحية - الساحل الشمالى:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

تابع مشروع قرية سياحية بالساحل الشمالى:


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 مايو 2006)

ميرو 
الصور صغيره اوى ، مش قادر اشوف حاجه ، ياريت تبعتى مشاريع صورها واضحه
و مشكوره مره تانيه على موضوعك


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

very good 
i like ur apart


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

very good 
i like ur apart by this projects


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

but their is some project presinted by small pic


----------



## روميروالمصرى (22 مايو 2006)

مجهود رائع يا ميرو نشكرك كتير عليه


----------



## miro1_6 (24 مايو 2006)

هذه الموضوع تم تقديمه بطريقة افضل بواسطة الزميل البشمهندس moshakesوالذى اتمنى ان يلحق هذه المشاريع بملفه الخاص بعنوان مبانى مصرية حتى يكون مرجع كامل وموضوع واحد
وشكرا على مروركم


----------



## compyy (24 مايو 2006)

بجد انا فخور بك وبمجهوداتك 


ولك كثير الشكر والاحترام وانا في خدمتكم حتي النهايه

اشكرك بشده 
مع تحيات 





كبير مهندسي الحاسبات والشبكاتوالانظمة والشبكات


----------



## miro1_6 (24 مايو 2006)

يشرفنى هذا التكريم والمدح ولكن كل ذلك فى النهاية لخدمة اعضاء المنتدى 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## nivo (15 يونيو 2006)

طلعتي خطيره يا ميرو 
ربنا يوفقك وشكرا على مجهوداتك العظيمه


----------



## المهندسة مي (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. miro1_6
شكرا جزيللا .. على هذا الموضوع .. ولا أستطيع أن أقول كيف استفدت منه .. ولكنى سأدعوا بأن يكون ذلك في ميزن حسناتكم .. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوولعه (15 يونيو 2006)

تسلم والله يالاخو مشاريع رائعه جدا


----------



## troy_119 (15 يونيو 2006)

ميروووووووووووووو شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع ده و اسمحيلى اضيف الرابط ده للاخ مشاكش 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17379


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## saraoraaa (3 مايو 2007)

الصور رائعة جدا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 مايو 2007)

مصر العروبة والاصالة والتاريخ.
مصر الحضارة والثقافة.
مصر جمال عبد الناصر.
تحية خالصة الى كل المخلصين الشرفاء في قلب العروبة النابض " مصر الحضارة"
تحية الى كل المعماريين المخلصين لامتهم.
شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## غدير القدومي (3 مايو 2007)

مشاريع رائعة أفكار خلابة .... ذوق رفيع ... تصميم رائع وفقك الله


----------



## koky55 (4 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بيكووو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:*​


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرأ الفائدة كانت عظيمة وتستحق التقدير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ميروووو
بجد مجهود رائع 
مشكوره لأفادتنا
ومتشكريين على الصور الجميله
تابعى تقدمك


----------



## نادية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

روعة يسلموا ايديكى ميرووو على الصور والمشاريع 
ويعطيكى الف عافية


----------



## miro1_6 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركم كلكم
الموضوع قديم جدا

بس يارب يكون افادكم كلكم


----------



## حسن علوش (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يسلم ايديك يا معلم


----------



## هايام (16 فبراير 2010)

مشاريع رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

